
Why serverless newbies should use a deployment framework - kiyanwang
https://winterwindsoftware.com/serverless-newbies-should-use-framework/
======
tirumaraiselvan
I prefer the the exact opposite approach. I don't want to learn any new tools
however easy they might be when a one time effort (few lines of code) can give
you a dependency free development/deployment mechanism. Ref:
[https://github.com/hasura/graphql-
serverless/tree/master/aws...](https://github.com/hasura/graphql-
serverless/tree/master/aws-nodejs/apollo-sequelize)

Basic idea is to use an ENV var to specify local development and expose a
simple http server for local development. Deployment can be done by the very
easy AWS console itself.

